# My little slice of heaven...



## valley (Jul 28, 2005)

I realized once I upload the pics to my computer that my camera was on it's 'cheap ass picture' small setting, so its pretty bad.  But I'm lazy.

So, this is what I've accumulated since about January.  It's small compared to all the others, but large enough for me... except that I need more lipgelees.  I love those things.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 17, 2005)

Very nice so far!


----------



## kateisgreat (Aug 17, 2005)

ooh luella,
nice collection!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 4, 2005)

Awesome collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

very pretty collection


----------

